# Oklahoma Hay Report; Thu Jan 27, 2011



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

OK GR310
Oklahoma City, OK Thu Jan 27, 2011 OK Dept of Ag-USDA Market News

Oklahoma Hay Report

ALFALFA HAY: Alfalfa hay prices remain firm and movement is steady.
Supplies remain tight, as drought conditions continue to prevail. Limited
scattered precipitation fell last week prompting the US Drought Monitor index
across the state to remain the same with abnormally dry to severe drought areas
across Oklahoma. Rising fuel prices are also becoming a factor in hay movement.

GRASS HAY: Grass hay prices are firm and movement remains steady. Cooler
temperatures have given way to warmer weather along with continued dry
conditions prompting burn bans and fire alerts across the state. Winter pasture
conditions remain bleak and grass hay supplies continue to tighten. Producers
looking for hay to purchase or have hay to sell can access the hay directory on
the Oklahoma Department of Agriculture's website at Oklahoma Department of Agriculture, Food and Forestry, or call
the Oklahoma Department of Agriculture Hay Hotline at 1-800-580-6543.

ALFALFA:
CENTRAL AND WESTERN OKLAHOMA: Premium quality small squares 195-220 per
ton, large squares 125.00-145.00 per ton, large rounds 120.00-135.00. Good
quality small squares 155.00-175.00 per ton, large squares 115.00-125.00,
large rounds 100.00-115.00. Fair quality large squares 90.00-110.00 per ton.
Fair large rounds 80.00-95.00 a ton.

WHEAT HAY:
CENTRAL AND WESTERN OKLAHOMA: Wheat hay in large round bales 55.00-75.00 a
ton.

PANHANDLE AND WESTERN FEEDLOT AREA: Good grinding alfalfa at the edge of
the field or bale pile (spot) 80.00-100.00 a ton. Chopped and delivered to
feedlots (short haul) 110.00-130.00 per ton.

GRASS HAY:
CENTRAL AND EASTERN OKLAHOMA: Premium quality small squares 120.00-140.00
per ton, large squares 75.00-95.00 a ton, large rounds 70.00-95.00. Good
quality small squares 85.00-100.00 per ton, large rounds 50.00-75.00 per ton.
Fair quality 45.00-60.00 per ton.


----------

